# Income Protection Insurance



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

After a little advice please....

I am just looking ahead at the workload my company has on a project we are currently working and there aint much left! It also looks like they have nothing to move onto afterwards, so the only likely way will be the door!

Is there anyone that has any experience of income protection insurance and actually having it pay out??

If so I would like to hear everyones thoughts and what are the best ones to go for??


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know a great deal about this, but i believe you need to be looking at ASU or Mortgage Protection rather than Income Protection.

There will be certain exclusions that apply and a deferment period where unemployment is concerned though


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

I had looked at Mortgage Protection, but I was thinking as my mortage is in joint names and my wife will still work - will they just not pay out??

In regards to income protection - it looks like if you pay a higher premium you can lose the deferment period.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You'd be best off speaking to a decent IFA in my opinion. Most Income Protection policies are designed for self employed persons, although you can also get them if you are employed. You need to make sure you are getting the right policy. I'm pretty sure it is ASU you need to be looking at, but i think it has to be specific to things like loans or insurance.


----------

